# Just in time for the 4th



## Brooks803 (Jun 23, 2011)

And I don't mind if it stays on my desk for the next couple months! This was my 1st full size Gent and I really like it. It was a bit tricky turning the body bc I don't have the correct bushings (only majestics) and I had to over turn one end to get the correct fit. The blank is one of my creations. Each year for the 4th of July I make a flag themed blank and I love how this one came out. The finish is my usual, MM to 12000 and polished with PlastX. I had alot of fun with this one and I hope yall enjoy it too. Thanks for looking and as always any comments/critiques are appreciated!
















Can't forget a closeup! (kicking myself for not cleaning the pen well enough!)






:usflag::usflag::usflag::usflag::usflag::usflag::usflag::usflag::usflag::usflag:


----------



## G1Pens (Jun 23, 2011)

Awesome !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## edman2 (Jun 23, 2011)

So niiice!  Beautiful blank as usual and your photography is outstanding.  Just turned the "free" blank you sent with my previous order and it turned out nice as well. Best wishes.


----------



## Frank Nemke sr (Jun 23, 2011)

Great looking pen.  Do you have more of those blanks for sale?


----------



## boxerman (Jun 23, 2011)

Awesome looking pen.


----------



## corian king (Jun 24, 2011)

super nice pen and blank!


----------



## mrburls (Jun 24, 2011)

Very colorful Jonathon. Nice looking mix. Man your photo's are just awesome. 

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## Woodlvr (Jun 24, 2011)

Jonathan you are a showoff   I really like that blank. Great blank.  I would also like to know if you are making more of these???


----------



## wiset1 (Jun 24, 2011)

So dynamic!  The flow and energy in this blank really POP off the screen and I love how crisp the colors are.  Really great looking blank Jonathon!!!


----------



## simomatra (Jun 24, 2011)

Just awesome, you have to be very pleased with that one


----------



## S.A.Mappin (Jun 24, 2011)

Very nice Brooks!!

I have yet to try a full size Gent, Looks like a very comfortable sized pen.


----------



## workinforwood (Jun 24, 2011)

She's a real beauty!


----------



## MarkD (Jun 24, 2011)

Awesome pen! The blank is superb...as we have come to expect from you!


----------



## Jim15 (Jun 24, 2011)

That's beyond awesome.


----------



## rizaydog (Jun 24, 2011)

Truly cool pen.


----------



## edicehouse (Jun 24, 2011)

Like everyone else has stated awesome pen.  The lines between colors are distinct.  The only thing . . .  is the gold band on the cap, for me that one thing distracts from the blank.  But I know 99.9% will not agree with me on that


----------



## omb76 (Jun 24, 2011)

Awesome pen Jonathon!  I really like that you kept kit simple on this one as there is a lot going on in the blank... Very, very, nice work!


----------



## johncrane (Jun 24, 2011)

Jonathon!
Your 4 July mix is one of your best! a keeper for sure :biggrin:


----------



## Bobalu (Jun 24, 2011)

*Wow! Deja vu*

That is absolutely beautiful Jonathon. Looks a lot like the blank you gave me last week, but upon closer inspection I can see there is a difference in micas used. Here's how mine turned out. Thought you might want to see.


----------



## PTownSubbie (Jun 24, 2011)

Nice Jonathon!

Is that the one you poured while I was there? You have to slow down a little so I can catch up!!


----------



## JimB (Jun 24, 2011)

Wow, that is one cool blank and pen. I love it!


----------



## Whaler (Jun 24, 2011)

All I can say is AWESOME!


----------



## renowb (Jun 24, 2011)

WOW! Did I say WOW!


----------



## PenMan1 (Jun 24, 2011)

Nice looking pen, Jonothan. The photos are spectacular as well.


----------



## Brooks803 (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I always appreciate the feedback. I'm glad I put this on the Gent as well. A full size statesman would have been awesome too, but I don't have any. All my other large kits were way too ornate for the blank. 



edicehouse said:


> Like everyone else has stated awesome pen. The lines between colors are distinct. The only thing . . . is the gold band on the cap, for me that one thing distracts from the blank. But I know 99.9% will not agree with me on that


 
I thought the same thing at first, but the american flag is outlined in gold so I thought it would be fitting with the gold trim. I don't think there is anything I could have turned that would have been an appropriate replacement.



PTownSubbie said:


> Nice Jonathon!
> 
> Is that the one you poured while I was there? You have to slow down a little so I can catch up!!


 
yes sir it is! it was one of the 4 blanks I poured in the time you did 2 :wink::tongue::biggrin:

Slow down???? Nah...I gotta keep you on your toes!


----------



## Richard Gibson (Jun 24, 2011)

I am running out of words to express myself....wow...beautiful...excellent...masterpiece...so suffice it to say that is just gorgeous!!!!!   Got any for sale?


----------



## arw01 (Jun 25, 2011)

+1 and still need to pick my jaw up off the floor.  Absolutely stunning!

When can we expect some more in Dawn's store?  I've been checking...


----------



## EarlD (Jun 25, 2011)

Jonathan, that's just stunning!

I bought the red/white/blue blank that came out of the mold about break time at the meeting in Atlanta.  Hope it looks like this.  

Earl


----------



## Brooks803 (Jun 25, 2011)

EarlD said:


> Jonathan, that's just stunning!
> 
> I bought the red/white/blue blank that came out of the mold about break time at the meeting in Atlanta. Hope it looks like this.
> 
> Earl


 
Yes Earl, it should be very much like this one. After I turned mine I was trying to remember who it was that got the other. Now I know :wink:. Enjoy it!


----------



## seamus7227 (Jun 25, 2011)

You are absolutely insane!!! I picture you when you are making these blanks much like you could imagine Mozart directing an orchestra playing his music. These are sure to sell out in minutes upon being posted for sale!!!


----------



## EarlD (Jun 25, 2011)

Brooks803 said:


> EarlD said:
> 
> 
> > Jonathan, that's just stunning!
> ...



WHOOOO HOOOOO!  Gotta step up to a nice kit for this one!
Earl


----------



## Russell Eaton (Jun 25, 2011)

Ya done good son...


----------

